# Nystagmus (Haven't seen this question ever)



## Wells (25 Nov 2009)

I have the rare problem of Nystagmus in the eyes, involuntary eye movement. Ever since I was a child, I wanted to be a pilot so I've researched this pretty well.

I haven't managed to find an answer, not even specialists nor can pilots give me an answer. I posted on one of the big airline/aviation forums and they reckon that I should be able to get a civilian pilot license but they were unsure about military.

Due to Nystagmus, the eyes can never be corrected to 20/20 nor is there any fix/cure/treatment of it. It's basically not even researched as it doesn't affect enough people.

Does anyone have any idea if I could apply to be a Canadian Forces pilot while having Nystagmus ? If not, would it limit me on any other job such as Medical Tech?


----------



## George Wallace (25 Nov 2009)

Actually, it doesn't matter if you have seen this question before or not.  The question is: "Do you meet the Vision Requirements to be a Pilot?"

You can find those laid out in the topics already posted on that matter.

Next.  What do you want to do?  You are wondering about your education.  You are asking about being a SAR Tech.  What do you want to do?


----------



## Wells (25 Nov 2009)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> Actually, it doesn't matter if you have seen this question before or not.  The question is: "Do you meet the Vision Requirements to be a Pilot?"
> 
> You can find those laid out in the topics already posted on that matter.
> 
> Next.  What do you want to do?  You are wondering about your education.  You are asking about being a SAR Tech.  What do you want to do?



I honestly have no clue what I want to do. I was looking at getting firefighting qualifications after highschool but the recruiter says there won’t be openings for years. To become a SAR Tech you have to be Paramedic Qualified and the only way I could become qualified is to have the Canadian Forces subsidize it (I'd never be able to afford the acadmey alone). If I do it that route, I'm stuck as a MEDTECH for X years and could end up being screwed over if they (The forces) refused to transfer me down the road to SAR. I've heard a lot of stories of people enlisting for one job and ending up getting something they absolutely hate and would have never joined for.

So I dunno.


----------



## Loachman (25 Nov 2009)

I would think it highly unlikely that you would be accepted as a Pilot applicant with nystagmus. Nobody here can make that decision, though, so visit your recruiting centre.



			
				Wells said:
			
		

> If I do it that route, I'm stuck as a MEDTECH for X years



I'd wager that there are a lot of Med Techs who do not view themselves as "stuck as" or "screwed over".

They are rightfully proud and essential part of the CF, and there are members of this site who would no longer be posting were it not for a Med Tech.



			
				Wells said:
			
		

> and could end up being screwed over if they (The forces)



_*F*_orces.



			
				Wells said:
			
		

> refused to transfer me down the road to SAR.



OTs to SAR Tech are contingent upon vacancies in the trade. One also has to meet all of the requirements and pass the course, etcetera. There are neither guarantees in the CF nor in life in general.



			
				Wells said:
			
		

> I've heard a lot of stories of people enlisting



Enrolling.



			
				Wells said:
			
		

> for one job and ending up getting something they absolutely hate and would have never joined for.



If by "job", you mean "trade", whose fault is that? They state their preferences, and an offer comes back for them to accept or decline.

If by "job" you mean position or posting, then most people get one that they don't like sooner or later.


----------



## 40below (25 Nov 2009)

Wells said:
			
		

> Enrolment and Enlistment is the same thing, just a different word the forces decided to throw in to change it up.
> 
> Also the word ‘forces’ isn't capitalized when used in that way. ‘Canadian Forces’ on the other hand is.



I'm not in the military but I am paid to be a grammar Nazi and as you have drifted into my lane, let me gently attempt to correct you. 'Forces' does indeed take a cap when it refers to the Canadian Forces, as opposed to a term such as 'army' which is only capitalized when it references a specific element of the country's military. 'Forces' is the proper name of the country's military, the qualifier 'Canadian' is understood when it is used in that context, and thus is a proper noun.


----------

